# states where non-anonymous donation is legal



## imma (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi everyone, i'm new here
after 5 IVF and 1 egg-donation, I'm looking for a country where non-anonymous egg donation is permited (besides the U.S where it is extremelly expensive). It could be anywhere in the world. 

The reason I wish to do this non-anonymously is, first to see some pictures before I chose the donor (so she looks either like my husband or myself), and second, so that the child can ask when he's 18 who the donor was and be sure he doesn't marry his half-sister (the world gets smaller and smaller with time, so you can never know...)

Can you recommend places, with priority to countries in Europe?

Thank you


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Imma
Anonymity for donors has ended in the following countries, but as far as I know you will not get to see pictures of donors in any of them.  This just seems to happen in the States (where donors are mostly anonymous but identifiable ones can be found) and South Africa (where donation is anonymous) as far as I am aware.  Given this, you may as well stay in the UK.
Sweden, Netherlands, Norway, Austria, Switzerland, New Zealand and most States in Australia.  I don't think Austria or Switzerland actually permit egg donation, only sperm donation.
With regard to a child looking like you, if you pick a donor with similar skin and hair colouring, height and build you are as likely to have a child that fits in your family as anyone.  You can have this information everywhere without a picture.  We all know families where children conceived without assistance don't look like their parents.  Fitting in a family is what is important for children,not being a replica of their parents.
Olivia


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I have heard that people can see pics of donors in S. Africa, too.  they are also  identifiable, or some and some are not. Brown owl will have more infor as she did her donation there.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Imma

I know of someone who did see a picture of donor in an American Clinic.

Odettex


----------

